# Arrma raider -how to fry your motor



## Wisconsin John (Jan 22, 2017)

ARRMA RAIDER - HOW TO FRY YOUR MOTOR

I did my maiden run with this Raider knowing that I would probably fry the brushed 540 motor by using a 3S 60C lipo battery. After about 3 runs I got her up to around 35 mph before she started smoking. I did have a brushless 540-4350kv motor with a 45 amp ESC on standby, just in case. And it looks like I'll need them. Watch for the brushless edition to maiden soon. Hope you enjoy the video.
Wisconsin John

RAIDER-HOW TO FRY YOUR MOTOR:
https://m.youtube.com/?reload=7&rdm=2ifxdjd#/watch?v=96IciQrAXoE

TOWER HOBBIES ARRMA RAIDER:
TowerHobbies.com | ARRMA 1/10 RAIDER MEGA Brushed RTR

540 brushkess mot and ESC combo:
Racerstar F540 Waterproof Brushless Motor 45A ESC For 1/10 Buggy Racing Cars Sale - Banggood.com


----------

